# Quiet cockerels?



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,I'm really wanting to get a cockerel to run with my 12 bird flock but I'm wary of getting something that's going to crow constantly,is there such thing as a quieter breed of cockerel?..


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

this is an old trhead but some silkies don't make all that much noise 
they like to have a "crowing contest" if there is more than 1 of them
so you only need 1



piglett


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Can I ask why you would want/need a a roo that is quiet?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Can I ask why you would want/need a a roo that is quiet?


 we only have an acre we have 2 orpington roos
they will get into a little contest at times but it's not that bad


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

I wanted a "quiet" cockerel to look after my hens and hopefully breed at some point...but I am aware of my neighbours.

Since posting this thread I bit the bullet and got a big light Sussex cockerel to run with my hens,he's only young but he's loud!...I solved the problem by putting him in a cock box at night,I let him out at 8.30-9.00 am and he can have a crow then..he puts himself in the box every night now so it mustn't bother him at all.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok I'll ask. Lets see your cock box.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

What's a cock box?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

FlaCummins said:


> Ok I'll ask. Lets see your cock box.


 we need a picture !!!


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't have a picture but I made a 2 foot square frame from 2" x 2" timber,covered the outer frame with plywood and before covering the inner frame I lined it with soundproofing material..with air holes in the base. The idea is the cockerel can crow as much as he wants during the night but any sound he makes is cancelled out and goes through the floor. He makes all the noise he wants during the night and the neighbours get to sleep in peace...he climbs in each night at dusk so obviously doesn't mind.

This is a pic I found on the Internet to give an idea of what I mean.


----------

